# Lighting Question



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a 110 tall that is 28.5" from the reflector of the lights to gravel bed.
My plants consist of potted anubia, Java fern, and not sure of the name of the other potted grassy looking plant. 
I have 2 hagen 2 bulb glo HO fixtures on top both 48" long, #1 fixtures has 2- 54HO t-5's 6700k power glo bulbs, and #2 fixture has an autunic bulb 54HO t-5 bulb and a 54HO t-5 South Pacific surface bulb. The tank is by a north facing large window and gets lots of natural daylight but no direct sun so I turn on#1 at 12pm off at 2pm back on at 5pm and off again at 9pm. #2 turns on at 6pm and off at 10.30pm. I am using Tailored Aquatics amazon elements by their directions. I think my plants are doing ok with the amount of light they get, but maybe they could do better, any thoughts on the bulbs I'm using, is there a better bulb out there or should I leave it alone.


----------

